# New Frogs Discovered



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

New Lost Frogs Discovered


They kind of remind me of harlequin toads.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

those are cool!!!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

The second pic from head on looks like a mantella.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are pretty sick! Can u give me a quote shipped to 84107


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

The "Rocket Frog" (pic #2) looks pretty awesome. The unidentified toad with red eyes looks similar to the pebble frog on "LIFE" that tumbles down rocky cliffs haha. I want.


----------

